# Liquid Fertilizer



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

While waiting to get my soil test back from TAMU, I thought I would get knowledgable on liquid fertilizers. You guys/gals have helped me get a handle on my pre/post-e which I get in granular form and will mix with water (oz/gal/M). Will I do the same with my fertilizer or would it be better to start with a liquid fertilizer like this...



....which I think is recommending two applications/year at 5oz/gal/M.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Liquids enable you to really customize the application. I would not know what you need without seeing the soil test results. 
While Iron and the many forms of liquid Iron products on the market are generally harmless when used according to label directions, it is best to apply what the grass actually needs.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Greendoc


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are you using the liquid iron label as an example or do you plan to use it? You can get some Feature 6-0-0 for probably a fraction of the cost of the stuff you posted, Just FYI ;D


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Mightyquinn I was just using that label as an example. Knowing that I have options like Feature will make waiting on the soil testing go by quicker.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Greendoc @Mightyquinn I was having this discussion over on the 'Soil Testing' section and thought I might update this thread with hopes that you will weigh in on my plan. I got my soil test results from TAMU....



Acknowledging that the recommended dosages of 0.6lbs N/M, 2.7lbs P/M and 0.6lbs K/M are for a 12 month cycle, my plan is to knock out the N and P by applying the following MAP fertilizer...



....in three monthly applications of 0.2lbs N/M and 0.9lb P/M. If I use 1.5lbs/gallon/M of the MAP 12-61-0, that will result in 0.18lbs N/M and 0.9lbs P/M.

Thoughts?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You might want to reduce your P application rates and apply a lot more often. @Ridgerunner and I were talking about your situation. Loading the soil with P might not work for you. Foliar feeding with lower rates may work better. I use as little as 0.2 lb of P/M and plan on applying every 14 days.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Greendoc I appreciate you guys tweaking of the plan. I could cut it back to 0.75lbs MAP/gallon/M and apply it over 6 applications 2-3 weeks apart. That way each application will be putting down 0.45lbs P/M and 0.1lbs N/M. Do you have a recommendation on what product to use to address my P?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Solution grade MAP from whoever will sell it to you. Brand is not relevant.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Typo, I meant to type 'K' (I am getting my N and P from the MAP I ordered on Amazon.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are going to need more N than what the MAP supplies. I suggest !3-0-45. Potassium Nitrate. Very soluble and compatible with the MAP.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Are you using the liquid iron label as an example or do you plan to use it? You can get some Feature 6-0-0 for probably a fraction of the cost of the stuff you posted, Just FYI ;D


@Mightyquinn

Am I reading the label of Feature 6-0-0 correctly in that you only mix 2oz/gal/M? Does that only give you 6% of 2oz (.12oz or .0075lb) of N per 1000, or is the fact that you are mixing a concentrate with water giving you more N?

Being somewhat new to this, I can easily get behind the numbers of granular but not sure about liquids yet.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Greendoc I was wondering about the amount of N, but the soil test results recommend only 0.6lb N/M for the remainder over the next 12 months. Am I reading that correctly? Also, I understand where the 13-0-45 Potassium Nitrate will help with my N and K, but the question is...where do I find it?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

seebryango said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using the liquid iron label as an example or do you plan to use it? You can get some Feature 6-0-0 for probably a fraction of the cost of the stuff you posted, Just FYI ;D
> ...


Feature is more of a supplement as it has most of the micronutrients your lawn needs. The Nitrogen in Feature is just there as a booster for the Iron mainly. It would be very cost prohibitive plus you would be over applying all the micro's if you tried to feed your lawn just on Feature alone.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

I am looking at using this to supplement the the MAP I am putting down....



Can I mix it with the MAP or should I do separate applications?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No urea on alkaline soils. does not work 
Ammonium sulfate is preferred

As for your N requirement how long is your growing season. I try for 0.25.-05 lb of N per month of growing season


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks @Greendoc for the guidance. If I were to guess, I'm thinking the growing season is 6 months (April-September). Putting down 0.5lb N/M/month sounds like a good starting point.

As to the Ammonium Sulfate, where do you find it?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Same places you are finding the MAP . Here is a place I send consumers for solution grade stuff. I am spoiled in that the same Nutrien branch I get my FEAture from has all of my solution grade stuff as well.https://customhydronutrients.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Water Soluble Ammonium Sulfate....https://customhydronutrients.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_44_169_174&products_id=254&zenid=jphrh8rlvldaqd5i2qllnuhu10


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Tomorrow I start my foliar application of N and P per the recommended doses listed in my soil test results...



For the P, my plan is to put down six bi-monthly doses of .75lbs MAP/gallon/M resulting in 0.45lbs P/M and 0.1lbs N/M. per dose.



For the N, I plan to put down monthly doses of 2.4 lbs Ammonium Sulfate/gallon/M resulting in 0.5lbs N/M per dose.



Thanks again to everyone who offered up advice.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Most feed stores have ammonium nitrate 21-0-0


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Greyleafspot FYI, I was thinking the same until


Greendoc said:


> I should not use Urea on alkaline soils (it does not work) and that Ammonium sulfate is a preferred solution.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

datcope said:


> Tomorrow I start my foliar application of N and P per the recommended doses listed in my soil test results...
> ...
> For the N, I plan to put down monthly doses of 2.4 lbs Ammonium Sulfate/gallon/M resulting in 0.5lbs N/M per dose.


That's about ten times the concentration I've ever seen specified as foliar. Are you planning to water it in or just leave to dry?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Greyleafspot said:


> Most feed stores have ammonium nitrate 21-0-0


Ammonium Nitrate is 34-0-0.
Ammonium Sulfate is 21-0-0.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep I ment ammonium sulfate.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> datcope said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I start my foliar application of N and P per the recommended doses listed in my soil test results...
> ...


Darn, did I already screw up my math?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Your math is correct. You might need more than a gallon to dissolve the 2.4 lbs of Ammonium Sulfate though.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Whew! I am looking for a white lab coat to wear while weighing/mixing these products. lol Also, I was wondering about the amount of water. How do I know when I need to up the carrier amounts?

BTW, I did use the solution in the video that @Ware posted and throughly mixed everything in the sprayer..


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I mix my ammonium sulfate to .05 or .1#N/gallon. It dissolves pretty quick right in the spray tank.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

When I'm mixing up my fertilizer, I have put 4lbs of Urea and 4lbs of AMS in a 5 gallon bucket of warm water and it all dissolved just fine. I'm probably pushing the limits there but it seems to do fine and then I do a final mix in the tank with all 12 gallons of water to make sure it's all mixed really good. I will say it's amazing at the chemical reaction that the warm water has with the fertilizer as it turns it almost ice cold by the time I'm done mixing


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Urea is used in the instant ice packs.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah, the urea is endothermic when it dissolves. I use a little bit of it as ice melt in the winter, works great and harmless to concrete.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

My current plan is to apply different foliar rates of N (21-0-0) for the different types of grasses I have in my yard. For the 6M of Bermuda, I have been mixing 2.4lbs/gallon/M which results in 0.5lbs/M/month (as for the 12M of Zoysia, I haven't landed on the amount other than I know it won't be as much as the Bermuda).

To keep things simple, I started with a 1:1 ratio of water/M (6 gallons/6M) which is a challenge due to the speed I need to go to get full coverage. Am I correct to think I can mix at a 2:1 rate (12 gallons/6M) which will be easier to manage over the same area?


----------

